
Tortoises, Teleporting Turtles, and Iterators - raganwald
https://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2013/02/turtles-and-iterators.md#tortoises-teleporting-turtles-and-iterators
======
ColinWright
Wow, I actually got a bit of a buzz seeing one of my older items getting
mentioned, albeit via a very circuitous route.

Thank you - significantly improved my day.

 _Added in edit_

It's always bugged me that the top comment on the original HN thread about the
Teleporting Turtle claims that the pseudo-code has a bug, and then subsequent,
under-the-fold discussions realise that the code is correct.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068715>

